# Solved: Which iphoto version for OSx Leopard 10.5 ?



## kman1000

How do I download iPhoto on my Powerbook G4 OSx Leopard 10.5? I went to this site: 
http://support.apple.com/downloads/#iphoto

I see different versions of iPhoto but I'm not sure which one I download for my mac since I have Leopard 10.5 ...


----------



## namenotfound

Those are software updates, you already need iPhoto on your computer to use them. iPhoto is part of iLife, a paid suite of applications, you can't just download iPhoto (at least for now. In about 70 more days the Mac App Store will be released and you can download iPhoto for about $10-$20)


----------



## kman1000

So, if I go to the store right now and purchase iLife 11 (or buy it online) then I can install iPhoto on my computer? I just need to install iLife in it's entirety and then I'll also have iPhoto. Is that correct? I just want to be sure before I purchase it.
http://www.amazon.com/Apple-MC623Z-A-iLife-11/dp/B003XKRZES


----------



## namenotfound

Yeah, iLife '11 has included in it:
iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, iWeb, and Garageband.
Only iPhoto, iMovie, and Garageband have been updated since iLife '09


----------



## kman1000

But will iLife 11 work on OSx Leopard 10.5? If so, then I can go ahead and head to the store to buy iLife 11.


----------



## namenotfound

Not sure, I'm using it on Snow Leopard. I know when I was using Leopard, I had iLife '09 and that worked just fine. Also I'm not sure if the new version even works on a G4 processor, you might need Intel. I don't know if it's a Universal binary or not. Try calling Apple (or using their live chat) and ask.


----------



## kman1000

You're right, iLife doesn't work on my Powerbook G4 since it isn't an Intel Mac. I did see that iPhoto '09 would work on my Powerbook G4. I am only going to download iPhoto '09 and not the entire iLife '09.

The problem is that I'm running OSx Leopard 10.5 and iPhoto '09 requires at least Leopard 10.5.6. So, do I six times, from 10.5 to 10.5.1 and then from 10.5.1 to 10.5.2 and keep doing that until I get to 10.5.6. Then I'd have the correct OSx version to install iPhoto to my mac by itself. 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1566 <- starting from here (10.5.1 update and keep increasing)

OR

I'm not sure if I can just update from 10.5 directly to 10.5.6 and then download iPhoto '09 only to my g4. 
http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10-5-6_Update 
*each update states that it requires the previous version of the update being applied

This is confusing a bit.


----------



## Headrush

Try this one: http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10-5-6_Combo_Update


----------



## kman1000

Thanks Headrush, I just used the "software update" button but everything is working fine now.


----------

